# Sooooo when the next event??



## tgc (4 Dec 2007)

Reading through the event post they seem to be a great time for people to get together and exchange ideas and bits and bobs, of course the drinky poos is allways nice.

I was wondering if there are any meets planned for the north west as there are quite a few members up here.

I would offer my place but my tank is a bit embarising at the moment  

Cheers Tim


----------



## Arana (4 Dec 2007)

It did sound like fun  I could host a London/Essex event if anyone is up for that? I have 2 great LFS, both Tropica stockists and i'm only 30mins from Wildwoods.


----------



## James Flexton (4 Dec 2007)

Arana said:
			
		

> It did sound like fun  I could host a London/Essex event if anyone is up for that? I have 2 great LFS, both Tropica stockists and i'm only 30mins from Wildwoods.



great idea, i'd come to that.


----------



## tgc (4 Dec 2007)

Nothing in the North west though


----------



## Arana (6 Dec 2007)

We could aim for something in the new year, i have plenty of room, a 300l and a 120l to play with and i might buy a nano just for the occasion!   

anyone else interested?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Dec 2007)

tgc said:
			
		

> Nothing in the North west though



you could always do on tgc  could be in a pub if you dont have the house space, or soemthing like that.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Dec 2007)

Arana said:
			
		

> It did sound like fun  I could host a London/Essex event if anyone is up for that? I have 2 great LFS, both Tropica stockists and i'm only 30mins from Wildwoods.



i too would prolly make it to that too


----------



## Arana (6 Dec 2007)

well that's 2 possibles!  8)


----------



## beeky (6 Dec 2007)

Well, having said that I want to go to the next do, my new baby's due in mid Jan.

Having said that, maybe that's the perfect time to get away! I'm sure my wife won't mind....


----------



## George Farmer (6 Dec 2007)

Arana said:
			
		

> It did sound like fun  I could host a London/Essex event if anyone is up for that? I have 2 great LFS, both Tropica stockists and i'm only 30mins from Wildwoods.



I'm liking that.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Dec 2007)

Count me in as well


----------



## james3200 (6 Dec 2007)

Cool, think i may join too, the MA in Morden (nr wimbledon) where i go is really good for plants, the manager there is the head of MA plants which is handy..


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2007)

i recon i'd be up for that too, George, Graeme, Jeremy and i were talking about a trip to Wildwoods so that would be a good reason to make the trip down.


----------



## James Flexton (6 Dec 2007)

beeky said:
			
		

> Well, having said that I want to go to the next do, my new baby's due in mid Jan.
> 
> Having said that, maybe that's the perfect time to get away! I'm sure my wife won't mind....



lol. i dont know why but i thought you were a young lady ha ha. sorry.


----------



## James Flexton (6 Dec 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> i recon i'd be up for that too, George, Graeme, Jeremy and i were talking about a trip to Wildwoods so that would be a good reason to make the trip down.



if i can work on the misses mate and get her a decent crimbo prezzie i may be able to put you 4 up at mine. the spare room may well be sorted by then if not then sleeping bags on the carpet. Unless of course Arana offers overnight accomodation i wouldn't want to tread on any toes.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Dec 2007)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> beeky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we live in the modern world  still could be


----------



## James Flexton (6 Dec 2007)

oh yes...of course..lol


----------



## George Farmer (6 Dec 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> i recon i'd be up for that too, George, Graeme, Jeremy and i were talking about a trip to Wildwoods so that would be a good reason to make the trip down.



Yes, there's loads of good shops in the Enfield area.

Should be fun.


----------



## beeky (6 Dec 2007)

Hmmm.

I'll leave you guessing....


----------



## Tom (6 Dec 2007)

Enfield is good, yep, I'd be up for that. I used to live in town, and so Wildwoods was my local. I did my college work experience there too this year. 

Tom


----------



## Arana (6 Dec 2007)

Looks like it's a goer then   i could put a few up thats for sure, we will have to see what the numbers look like . FYI i'm actually on the east london/essex border about 30mins from Wildwoods


----------



## Garuf (6 Dec 2007)

Can I come?


----------



## Arana (7 Dec 2007)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Can I come?



Of Course


----------



## Arana (13 Dec 2007)

OK lets get Xmas and new year out of the way and aim for something at the end of Febuary, say Sunday 24th... How does that sound to everyone?


----------



## Dan Crawford (13 Dec 2007)

sounds good but a Sunday may rule a few people out......there are a few people that may travel from the north etc so traveling to london and back in a day may be a little much (not that you would be putting them all up). Also as some of you may know - I like a beer or two and a hangover on a Monday morning isn't fun, just my 50p's worth and others may think differently. Please don't think i'm trying to put a downer on things or anything.


----------



## Themuleous (13 Dec 2007)

Sounds good to me  but Im with Dan re the beer, hangover and Monday mornings 

Sam


----------



## Arana (13 Dec 2007)

Ah! i forgot about the booze and the travel !  

Saturday Then?


----------



## ulster exile (13 Dec 2007)

I hear Wildwoods is in administration so you may want to speed up your trip in case it actually closes...


----------



## kbekl (13 Dec 2007)

if you still want one for the nw then i dont mind peeps pointing and laughing at my tanks


----------



## tgc (13 Dec 2007)

kbekl said:
			
		

> if you still want one for the nw then i dont mind peeps pointing and laughing at my tanks



Where about in the NW are you buddy??


----------



## George Farmer (13 Dec 2007)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> I hear Wildwoods is in administration so you may want to speed up your trip in case it actually closes...



There's other good stores local.

Saturday is good for me too, although I can go to work with a hangover no probs...   Lightweights!


----------



## Arana (13 Dec 2007)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> I hear Wildwoods is in administration so you may want to speed up your trip in case it actually closes...



Wow  really?

still i have 3 more really good lfs all tropica stockists


----------



## kbekl (13 Dec 2007)

manchester 

3 miles from the center


----------



## Garuf (13 Dec 2007)

Manchester?
I thought wild woods was in london? :S


----------



## Themuleous (13 Dec 2007)

Saturday sounds good to me, count me in


----------



## Garuf (13 Dec 2007)

count me in for the february, email me with location and things and I'll arrange my transport down via the train (Y) 

also, I live near to alton tower's when it re-opens I might be able to organise a minimal fee ukaps trip out to "towers"


----------



## Themuleous (14 Dec 2007)

Excellent idea Gareth!  UKAPS trip to the towers!


----------



## Arana (14 Dec 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Excellent idea Gareth!  UKAPS trip to the towers!



If we are thinking that big, what about a trip to the London Aquarium? has anyone ever been? i only work 15mins away from it and have never got around to going in


----------



## tgc (14 Dec 2007)

Also for the NW meet there is always The Blue Planet Aquarium


----------



## Themuleous (14 Dec 2007)

Its OK, but very fish based, few plants, depends what we're after I guess.  Personally, I'd prefer a couple of LF's eg wildwoods, etc.  More risk of spending money in those as well 

Sam


----------



## Tom (14 Dec 2007)

might not be anything left of Wildwoods by the time we organise something. I think Alton Towers is a great idea


----------



## James Flexton (15 Dec 2007)

wow i just checked companies house, wildwoods is indeed in administration. i was always miffed as to how so many stores in crews hill could survive all selling the same products. there are 5 big fish stores all within a mile. such a shame i'd better go spend some money and do my bit (any excuse) lol

a feb meet sounds good. where exactly are you Arana. i used to live in both bishops stortford and puckeridge, anywhere near there by any chance?


----------



## Arana (15 Dec 2007)

I'm in Rainham about 10mins from Lakeside and the Dartford Tunnel.

Looking forward to it all ready


----------



## Themuleous (15 Dec 2007)

So its def on for the end feb then?  Quality!  Shall be there with bells on


----------



## Lozbug (16 Dec 2007)

ever south west lemme know......


----------



## Arana (17 Dec 2007)

Ok I'm going to start a new thread to organise this event to save any confusion with other events being discussed...


----------



## James Flexton (17 Dec 2007)

Arana said:
			
		

> I'm in Rainham about 10mins from Lakeside and the Dartford Tunnel.
> 
> Looking forward to it all ready



ahh, i know it well i worked at Elite on new road for about 2 years.


----------



## Arana (17 Dec 2007)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> ahh, i know it well i worked at Elite on new road for about 2 years.



Cool, i'm at the cherry tree so not fat from there... small world


----------



## Themuleous (17 Dec 2007)

I've done ecological surveys over in Rainham  easy to get too.


----------



## Arana (17 Dec 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I've done ecological surveys over in Rainham  easy to get too.



Cool! on the Marshes no doubt, i could tell you some stories about the stuff thats been dumped out there over the years that would make your hair stand on end


----------



## Garuf (17 Dec 2007)

please do! everyone loves a grisly story!


----------



## Arana (17 Dec 2007)

I'll save that one for the get together i think


----------



## Themuleous (17 Dec 2007)

Not sure I want to know!  I will more than likely have to go back there someday and its best not to know especially if I have to do a bat survey at night, I'm scared of the dark without scary stories going through my head as well!


----------



## Garuf (17 Dec 2007)

haha, If you come here I live in a wood, which depending on who you talk to is haunted or prowled.


----------



## Arana (22 Dec 2007)

Just wanted to keep this thread live... we have about 9 coming so far, all are welcome


----------

